# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه های زنجان

## Amiroooo

زنجان تا جایی که من شنیدم دو تا دانشگاه دولتی داره
یکی دانشگاه زنجان
یکی هم دانشگاه علوم پایه و تحقیقات زنجان
من میخوام رشته ی کامپیوتر رو بزنم و رتبم به هردوتاش هم میرسه
کدوم بهتره به نظرتون؟
در مورد خود زنجان هم توضیح بدید ممنون میشم 
چون همدان هم قبول میشم
در آینده هم میخوام در زمینه ی هوش مصنوعی ادامه بدم

----------

